# Question on BTUH Ratings



## swtga (Apr 14, 2011)

I am looking at having a Trane 2.5 XR15 with the HV80 60K furnace installed on Friday. The company quoted the following COIL for this unit 4TXCB036BC3HCA which based on the Trane manual is BTUH at 36000 and then changed it to a 4TXCB025BC3HCA which based on the Trane manual is a BTUH 24000 because I would be able to achieve a better SEER Rating. After reading online that a calculation of 1ton = 12000 BTUH. So my thinking that the first COIL should be the better one since its closer to the BTUH value = 32000 for 2.5 ton unit. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance
SWTGA


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Please visit our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. HVACSite.com is for pros only.

Thanks.


----------

